# Zur Info: Preise Cad-Software Caddyy Schaltschrankbau



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

Irgendwo wurde die Software Caddy++ für Schaltschrankbau empfohlen. Ich habe mir eine Demo-Version bestellt und finde das Programm wirklich gut.

Leider kostet die Stand-alone-Lösung für den Schaltschrankbau 1200 Euro mit Lizenz für ein Jahr und nicht wie hier erwähnt 50 Euro   

Wenn ich eine Alternative gefunden habe, poste ich natürlich hier

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

hallo,

es gab wirklich mal eine abgespeckte aeltere Version für ca. 40-50€ in den einschlaegig bekannten Elektronik-Märkten.
Wenn Du beim Hersteller bestellst, ist natuerlich alles aktuell und teuer.


----------



## bgischel (8 Dezember 2005)

Einmal hier schauen. Allerdings nur bis 20 Seiten...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

genau die meinte ich auch


----------

